# Has anyone read "A Snowflake in My Hand' by Samantha Mooney



## Marcia

I just stumbled over this book on Amazon and ordered it. The review says it's about a the issues of quality of life in terminal cats and the questions of whether euthanize or not. I primarily adopt senior cats so this comes up pretty frequently with me. Was wondering if anyone has read it.

This is an excerpt from one of the reviews: _"I passionately recommend this gem of a book to any reader interested not only in cats and any of the animals with whom we share the world, but also anyone who must deal with questions about the meaning and quality of life, the possibilities and limits of medical care, and the ways we risk love--and face grief in the wake of loss."_

Amazon.com: A Snowflake in My Hand (9780385297219): Samantha Mooney: Books


----------



## NebraskaCat

My favorite cat book, bar none. Keep tissues near. There is a cat named Fledermaus who gets me every time.

Also keep in mind it was written in the 80s and much of what we know about FeLV has progressed so much since then. So you have to read the medical info in the context of when it was written.

I wrote a book review a couple years ago for our shelter newsletter, found on page 4 of this link...

http://www.thecathouse.org/newsletters/oct11/oct11.pdf


----------



## Marcia

What a great newsletter and article! I'm doubly glad I ordered it. I always check the copyright date before I read a book so would have picked up on it. 1983 seems like yesterday to me! That was one of the most difficult years of my life and one of the best - it was the year I joined the military and never looked back! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Marcia

Oh my goodness what a great read! I finally picked it up again yesterday and read the last 2/3 of the book in one afternoon. I just loved it!! I learned a lot and I'm going to keep the book and reread it in the future. Yes, Nebraskacat, the Maus really had the tears flowing!! I can fully understand how Samantha felt!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Nicely written review of the book Jeff. I loved the book. 

I just gave it away. Im combining households and we had to weed thru all our books. I refuse to move all these books again in our next move. I only kept a few and passed on many of my cat and rescue books to our TNR group to sell at the farmers market to animal lovers and generate a bit of cash for our group.


----------

